# Bergwerk-Tag am 30.10.2004 in Pforzheim



## wondermike (30. Oktober 2004)

So Leute, hier ein kleiner Bericht vom Bergwerk-Tag heute in Pforzheim. Ich mache dafür jetzt mal einen neuen Thread auf, der alte wird ja schon langsam ein bisschen unübersichtlich. 

Leider war das Wetter nicht so phantastisch, deshalb ist die Biketour ins Wasser gefallen. Trotzdem sind wir recht zahlreich erschienen und hatten unseren Spaß. Die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen die Schatzkammer, wo wir auch Kaffee getrunken haben. Da lacht das Bergwerker-Herz, wenn man die ganzen tollen Rahmen da hängen sieht.  













Anschließend gab es ein Vorstellung der Testbikes und eine sehr interessante Führung durch die Produktionshalle, bei der wir auch zuschauen durften, wie ein Rahmen geschweißt wird. Dann hatten wir die Gelegenheit, die Testbikes Probe zu fahren.






Einige Leute hatten auch Ihre eigenen Bikes mitgebracht:  






Danach ging es dann ins Bergwerk und zwar in ein echtes. Das ist ein altes Eisenbergwerk in der Nähe von Pforzheim das man besichtigen kann. Trotz kleinerer Probleme bei der Wegfindung   kamen wir dann alle glücklich dort an.






Hier sieht man nun also die Bergwerker im Bergwerk. Sicher eine Weltpremiere...  






Und anschließend saßen wir noch ein Weilchen gemütlich beisammen und gingen dann nach einem rundum gelungenen Tag weieder nach Hause. Nochmal vielen Dank an Rocklandbiker und Toni, für die gelungene Organisation!


----------



## Nomercy (30. Oktober 2004)

Danke für den gelungenen Bildbericht.
Und ich klemme noch immer auf Arbeit, es ist zum Heulen!  
Aber ein Grund mehr, sich aufs Frühjahr zu freuen.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (30. Oktober 2004)

hallo,

ja, war ein prima tag - hat richtig spass gemacht und es war ein netter haufen bergwerker... bin schon gespannt auf das bergwerk saison opening   

wondermike: danke für die bilder!!

grüsse

onkel willi


----------



## Nomercy (30. Oktober 2004)

@onkelwilli & wondermike:

Da habe ich ja gleich zwei Richtige im Fred, um mich auszuheulen.

Es gibt eine "Frohe Botschaft": ich bin in "Anderen Umständen"!

Nicht zuletzt durch die viele Arbeit, ist es mir nun möglich zu verkünden, 
daß in wenigen Wochen ein Pathfinder das Licht unserer Welt erblicken wird. 

Es fehlen nur noch ein paar Babysachen, z.B.: Pedale(n)???
Naja, wie dem auch sei... mehr dazu später und an anderer Stelle. 

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## onkel_willi (30. Oktober 2004)

hi nomercy,

auf das baby bin ich mal gespannt!!!

hoffe es hat dann auch pedale(n) bis zum frühjahr!!!

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Fettkloß (31. Oktober 2004)

eigentlich weis ich von keinem den richtigen namen - ausser von rocklandbiker .


----------



## Endurance (31. Oktober 2004)

> eigentlich weis ich von keinem den richtigen namen - ausser von rocklandbiker .


Endurance == Olaf



> Einige Leute hatten auch Ihre eigenen Bikes mitgebracht:


OK, habe verstanden - ich werd's bis zum nächsten Treffen im April putzen - VERSPROCHEN   

und auch von mir ein *herzliches Dankeschön an alle Organisatoren  *


----------



## Nataly (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallihallo, da bin ich,

unser Bergwerk-Guide hat ja gesagt: "Wenn's euch gefallen habt, erzählt es weiter, wenn's euch nicht gefallen hat, dann verschweigt es."
Nun, mir hat es so gut gefallen, dass ich mich gleich hier angemeldet habe.
Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für's organisieren.

Grüße, Nataly


----------



## onkel_willi (31. Oktober 2004)

Nataly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo, da bin ich,
> 
> unser Bergwerk-Guide hat ja gesagt: "Wenn's euch gefallen habt, erzählt es weiter, wenn's euch nicht gefallen hat, dann verschweigt es."
> Nun, mir hat es so gut gefallen, dass ich mich gleich hier angemeldet habe.
> ...



hallo nataly,

also dann: willkommen im forum... hoffe euer abendliches chili war gestern recht lecker!

grüsse

onkel_willi (@fettkloß: onkel_willi=michael)


----------



## raffic (31. Oktober 2004)

hallo
sind auch wieder gut zu Hause angekommen. War ne gelungene Sache mit dem Treffen hat echt spaß gemacht.

@ Nataly
ja hoffentlich war das Chili schön scharf. Wie hieß die Seite nochmal mit dem scharfen Soßen hab ich dummerweise wieder vergessen.

@fettkloß
richtige Namen, wenn ich so recht überlege, kenn ich die auch von fast keinem.
Bei mir sieht das so aus: raffic = Andreas


----------



## Fettkloß (31. Oktober 2004)

fettloß = manuel -- aber das wisst ihr ja vielleicht noch , eisenfaust hat ja mal detektivarbeit über denic gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nataly (31. Oktober 2004)

@Onkel Willi und raffic: Ja, danke, Chili war sehr gut, scharf und vor allem ausreichend!  


			
				raffic schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nataly
> ja hoffentlich war das Chili schön scharf. Wie hieß die Seite nochmal mit dem scharfen Soßen hab ich dummerweise wieder vergessen.


http://www.pepperworld.com/

Grüße, Nataly


----------



## Nomercy (31. Oktober 2004)

@Nataly

      Auch von mir ein herzliches Hallo hier im Forum!

  Wie ich sehe fährst Du eine Achim Zahn Edition vom Mercury. Hast Du es eigentlich in der Originalkonfiguration belassen?
    Wir würden uns sicher sehr über ein Bild in: Der geliebte und geputzte Bergwerks Fred freuen. Ist das machbar?

      Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Nataly (31. Oktober 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> @Nataly
> 
> Auch von mir ein herzliches Hallo hier im Forum!
> 
> ...


Hallo Nomercy,

tja, mit der Originalkonfiguration ist das so eine Sache. Vorgestellt war es mit der Magura Ronin und der normalen Louise. Die Gabel hat Achim in seinem Bike und findet sie absolut furchtbar, weil sie überhaupt nicht anspricht. Da könne er auch eine Starrgabel fahren, hat er mal gemeint. Deswegen ist jetzt eine Manitou Skareb Elite mit Lockout dran. Die Bremse fanden die Mountainbike-Tester nicht so toll, deswegen gibt's jetzt die Louise FR.
Ich hab' das Bike einfach auf dem Stammtisch bestellt und dann so bekommen. Also ist es ja eigentlich schon original.
Wegen dem Bild: Ich werde mich bemühen, allerdings nur unter einer Bedingung: Kein Wort über die Kabelbinder!  

Grüße, Nataly


----------



## Lumix (31. Oktober 2004)

@Nataly 

Servus, auch meinerseits ein freudiges Willkommen Im Bergwerk Forum!!!

Leider konnte ich nicht an diesem Treffen teilnehmen, aber ich denke, dass wir uns hier im Forum noch öffter über den "Weg" laufen werden.

@all

Evt. könnte jemand die obigen Bilder mit Namen versehen!!!!

Peter


----------



## Nomercy (31. Oktober 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Evt. könnte jemand die obigen Bilder mit Namen versehen!!!!
> 
> Peter


 Gute Idee!. Beim nächsten mal unbedingt dran denken: Ein Gruppenfoto!!!
 Wäre gut, wenn z.B. Carloz die (Foto-)Dokumentation dann in die Hand nimmt.
 Natürlich ist auch denkbar, daß er uns alle zugleich auf einem Haufen gar nicht ins Bild bekommt...

 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## wondermike (31. Oktober 2004)

Also, ich heiße Mike, das hat sich der eine oder andere bestimmt schon gedacht.   

@Nataly
Wie kommst Du darauf, dass jemand was zu den Kabelbindern sagen wollen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nataly (31. Oktober 2004)

@Mike: War nur so eine Idee von mir!  
Aber wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du die Jungs ja aufklären. Du weisst ja alles, was es darüber zu wissen gibt!


----------



## chris84 (31. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt doch ein Gruppenfoto, mit allen! Und ich will doch hoffen, dass Anthony uns das zukommen lässt....   
dann schicken wir das einfach von einem zum anderen und jeder fügt seinen Namen an geeigneter    Stelle ein...

@Nataly: 
also das mit den Kabelbindern... tststs    :kotz:    

Gruß
Chris


----------



## wondermike (31. Oktober 2004)

Also gut. Wir haben das Thema Kabelbinder im anderen Forum schon sehr ausführlich diskutiert. Wirklich sehr ausführlich.   Wer's genau wissen will, kann ja mal reinschauen:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7800


----------



## Nataly (31. Oktober 2004)

@Chris84: Danke für das Kompliment!  Ich habe aber tatsächlich jemanden gefunden, dem sie gefallen haben! "Erfrischend anders" waren seine Worte, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi @ all

ich glaube da hat sich eine richtig gute Gruppe zusammen gefunden.
Könnte mir vorstellen daß man zumindest einmal im Jahr so`n  Event der BERGWERK-Fahrer durchführen könnte. So ´nen Wochenendtrip von SA auf So verbunden mit ner Tour und Hüttenflair. Was meint Ihr ?

Mit Anthony werde ich Ende November mal die grobe Planung zum Saison Opening vornehmen.
Ich habe hierzu noch die eine und andere Idee. Ist natürlich ne Frage des Invests. Wir werden sehen.
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich heute schon auf April 2005.

So long..........

Euer 
*Rocklandbiker*


----------



## daif (31. Oktober 2004)

@fettkloß
"daif"(mal im Suff von nem Kollegen so genannt worden) kommt von "dave", dave wiederum kommt von David  

Hoffentlich kommen die Bilder vom Toni bald


----------



## Nomercy (31. Oktober 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Anthony werde ich Ende November mal die grobe Planung zum Saison Opening vornehmen.
> Ich habe hierzu noch die eine und andere Idee. Ist natürlich ne Frage des Invests. Wir werden sehen.
> Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich heute schon auf April 2005.


Also ich freue mich auch schon sehr. Der Termin steht somit sehr weit oben in meiner Prioritätenliste. Werden die T-Shirts fertig?
Und da ich ja nun nicht dabei war, wie war das so, wenn man sich auf einmal gegenübersteht? Wie gut kannte man sich vorher aus dem Forum?
Auf alle Fälle sollte in 2005 eine kleine Tour dabei sein. Nix zu schweres, eher was schönes mit viel Groove und Hüttenflair.  

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## günther69 (7. November 2004)

Muß ja echt cool gewesen sein.
Schade es bei mir mit dem Termin geklappt hat, aber im Frühjahr steht der Termin auch bei mir an erster Stelle im Kalender.


----------

